# So sick of feeling like this..



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

The last 2 weeks have been horrible. I'm so tired I feel like I could sleep forever, and i have gained another 10 lbs.. Now today I have a very painful lump at the base of my neck where it meets my shoulder; the pain is radiating out and down my arm, even hurts where my bra strap is. So I finally gave up and made an appt with my PCP. I'm going to let her treat me instead of my Endocrinologist (who is a quack in my opinion.) She listened to me blab for about 30 minutes today, at least she didn't just dismiss me.

She is thinking that if my labs don't come back awful again then I probably need to try a combination of my Synthroid with an antidepressant. The shoulder thing she thinks is an infection of some type and gave me antibiotics.

My previous labs:

TSH - 
8.02 - 3/1/2010
3.73 - 4/27/2010

T4, Free - 
0.8 - 3/1/2010
1.1 - 4/27/2010

Hemolobin - 
11.5 - 3/1/2010

Hematocrit -
34..6 - 3/1/2010

She drew labs today to check all of these again. I have been on 50mcg of Synthroid since 3/9/2010.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kymybear said:


> The last 2 weeks have been horrible. I'm so tired I feel like I could sleep forever, and i have gained another 10 lbs.. Now today I have a very painful lump at the base of my neck where it meets my shoulder; the pain is radiating out and down my arm, even hurts where my bra strap is. So I finally gave up and made an appt with my PCP. I'm going to let her treat me instead of my Endocrinologist (who is a quack in my opinion.) She listened to me blab for about 30 minutes today, at least she didn't just dismiss me.
> 
> She is thinking that if my labs don't come back awful again then I probably need to try a combination of my Synthroid with an antidepressant. The shoulder thing she thinks is an infection of some type and gave me antibiotics.
> 
> ...


It is not a surprise that you are not thriving. To have gone all this time w/o labs is unheard of and 50mcg. is a very small dose. Some may do well on that little dose but not too many. It seems to me that you might be undermedicated so I will be very interested in seeing your labs when they come in.

And please include the ranges. Different labs use different ranges. When it comes to your health, I do not like guessing and I am sure you agree w/ that.

What antibodies' tests have you had run in the past?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, have you had an infection recently [prior to the March labs]?


----------

